# Dior



## soco210 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been searching for a couple of months for the other Dior thread and can't find it, so I'm sorry if this is a repeat of a thread... I wanted to add in the holiday 2011 and spring 2012 to the swatch forum.

  	Dior Pisanelle Pink Rouge Dior








  	Dior Versailles, Dior Pisanelle Pink, MAC Patisserie

  	Dior Couture Golds 5-Couleurs










  	Dior Garden Roses










  	Dior Waterlily Nail




  	Dior Party Lilac










  	Dior Garden Clutch - Granville Garden















  	Dior Tulip Pink










  	Dior Tulip Pink w/ Party Lilac on top


----------



## soco210 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dior Garden Pastels









  	Pink Trench Addict Ultra Gloss


----------



## katred (Jan 23, 2012)

Dior Garden Pastels





  	Lipsticks





  	l to r :: Andalouse, Diorama, Rose Corolle, Rose Tulipe

  	More thoughts here. http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2012/01/making-faces-quick-peek-dior-spring.html


----------



## soco210 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dior New Look 5-Couleurs in Royal Kaki
  	and
  	DiorShow New Look Mascara


----------



## soco210 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dior New Look 5-Couleurs in Grege









  	Dior 001 Petal Rosy Glow Healthy Glow Awakening Blush


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 12, 2012)

[h=3]Dior 5 Couleurs Spring Collection 2012 441 Garden Pastels Swatches[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dior New Look 5-Couleurs in Rose Porcelaine









  	Dior Addict Extreme Lipstick - Incognito










  	Dior Addict Extreme Lipstick - Lucky


----------



## soco210 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dior Addict Extreme Lipstick




  	Cherie Bow, Fireworks




  	Cherie Bow, Fireworks

  	Cherie Bow




  	Fireworks


----------



## soco210 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dior Addict Extreme Lipstick




_(top to bottom: Saint Tropez, Pink Icon, Riviera, Silhouette, Sunset Boulevard)_




_(L-R: Saint Tropez, Pink Icon, Riviera, Silhouette, Sunset Boulevard)_

  	Saint Tropez




  	Pink Icon




  	Riviera




  	Silhouette




  	Sunset Boulevard


----------



## soco210 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dior Foureau Addict Lipstick


----------



## soco210 (May 22, 2012)

Dior "Le Croisette" 5-Couleurs in Aurora










  	Turquoise Waterproof Stylo Eyeliner










  	Diorskin 'Healthy Glow' Enhancing Powder Bronzer in Sunset







  	Bikini




  	Saint Tropez


----------



## JulieDiva (May 22, 2012)

These swatches are awesome!!!  Great thread


----------



## vala (May 22, 2012)

Dior Foureau Addict Lipstick looks really nice! thanks for the swatches!!


----------



## anne082 (May 23, 2012)

*Dior 5 Couleurs Eyeshadow Palette in 804, Extase pinks*

*

*
*

*


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2012)

[h=3]Diorskin Nude Tan 003 Zenith Swatches[/h]


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a preview of Dior Fall 2012 : http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/05/dior-makeup-collection-for-fall-winter-2012-sneak-peek.html

  	It looks nice !


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2012)

Dior Nirvana





  	More pics and review on my blog.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2012)

Dior Plaza


----------



## soco210 (Jun 24, 2012)

Tan & Sunset 1-Couleur Eye Gloss










  	Addict Lip Balm in Crystal Coral


----------



## soco210 (Jul 7, 2012)

Dior Fall 2012 - Golden Jungle

  	Golden Savannah 5-Couleurs










  	Khaki Design










  	Golden Browns













  	Golden Light




  	Bengale




  	Amazonia


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.beautystat.com/site/make...l-polish-and-rouge-dior-nude-lipstick-blushes

  	Has anyone checked out the New Dior lip nudes? I love the look of Trench & Indiscrete.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 20, 2013)

[h=3]Dior Diorskin Nude Tan Paradise Duo No. 002 Coral Glow swatches[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 5, 2014)

5-Colour Eyeshadow Palette in Pied-De-Poule


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 5, 2014)

Dior 5-Colour Eyeshadow Palette in Tafalgar


----------

